# New Cover Art - Horus Heresy: The Damnation of Pythos by David Annandale



## Lord of the Night

Surprise surprise Horus Heresy fans. We are getting a completely surprise release this July with David Annandale's premiere Horus Heresy novel, _The Damnation of Pythos_.



















The Shattered Legions vs Giant Alien Dinosaurs. There is nothing about that concept that isn't awesome. And a pretty cool fact, this book is due out two months after the release of _Vengeful Spirit_ by Graham McNeill. Two Horus Heresy books in three months. Very nice.


LotN


----------



## Doelago

I think David Annandale is a great author, and will because of that remain cautiously optimistic about this one. But two things that put me on edge is the fact that it seems to tie in with the woefully bad _Pandorax_ and that the last HH book that was all about blowing up dinosaurs was _Promethean Sun_... 

But its Annandale, so it‘s probably going to be quite good.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I think the only real connection this book will have with _Pandorax_ is the planet they are set on. The whole Grey Knights and Damnation Cache issue didn't happen until after the Heresy was over. We may see where the Daemon of the Cache originally came from, but I doubt we'll see much else in connection with _Pandorax_.

Plus it's about the Shattered Legions Post-Istvaan. So more of the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard, of which we really need a lot more of.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Plus it's about the Shattered Legions Post-Istvaan. So more of the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard, of which we really need a lot more of.


Really? _Deliverance Lost_, _Angel Exterminatus_, _Vulkan Lives_, _Promethean Sun_, _Kryptos_, _The Divine Word_, _Corax: Soulforge_, _Scorched Earth_ and _Riven_.

I'm bored of the Shattered Legions. Their portrayals haven't been helped by poor characterisations either.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

^^Yeah agreed. We really don't need anymore of them at the moment. Not really trying to put it down, especially before it's released, but I can't shake the fact that's it's just going to be more filler.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Really? _Deliverance Lost_, _Angel Exterminatus_, _Vulkan Lives_, _Promethean Sun_, _Kryptos_, _The Divine Word_, _Corax: Soulforge_, _Scorched Earth_ and _Riven_.
> 
> I'm bored of the Shattered Legions. Their portrayals haven't been helped by poor characterisations either.


To me Shattered Legions is the Iron Hands/Salamanders and Raven Guard as a group. _Deliverance Lost_ is pure RG so it doesn't count. AE is a primarily Iron Warriors novel with the SL as supporting cast. _Vulkan Lives_ is Salamanders with a token Iron Hands character. _Promethean Sun_ is pure Salamanders and _Corax: Soulforge_ is also pure RG. And if I am right _The Divine Word_ is a Imperial Army story featuring the RG. And _Riven_ is pure Iron Hands.

So in my opinion only _Kryptos_ and _Scorched Earth_ have been actual Shattered Legions stories. Something entirely devoted to the shell-shocked survivors of Istvaan that are bereft of Legion and Primarch.


LotN


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Shouldn't we really have moved on from the dropsite by now? Fulgrim came out seven years ago, no need for more black sand death talk. I guess it should really end with Vulkan Lives. You know, book #28 or #29? Almost at book #30 and we're still crying about it.


----------



## Anakwanar

> But two things that put me on edge is the fact that it seems to tie in with the woefully bad Pandorax and that the last HH book that was all about blowing up dinosaurs was Promethean Sun...
> 
> But its Annandale, so it‘s probably going to be quite good.


Same here. About its Annandale - yes it's him - author of the awful 'Death of Antagonis' and mediocre 'Yarrick: Imperial Creed'. Can't see your joy. 



Lord of the Night said:


> Plus it's about the Shattered Legions Post-Istvaan. So more of the Iron Hands, Salamanders and Raven Guard, of which we really need a lot more of.


Can't share your happiness either. Aren't we bored by after ISTVAAN 5 STUFF. Guys it's book # 30. 
Move the fething plot to TERRA. :angry:

And please. let's forget the shit - that 'Vulkan lives' is


----------



## forkmaster

I think it has high potential. But I for also think the loyalist have had some really poor portrayals with the exception from Dans Ultramarines. I think some pure Alpha Legion-stuff, Night Lords and perhaps some _GOOD_ Blood Angels would be nice.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

For some reason both Abnett and ADB are reluctant to get behind the Alpha Legion (with the former, to do so again).


----------



## darkreever

Anakwanar said:


> Move the fething plot to TERRA.


Whats your fucking hurry? Your probably going to be disappointed with how it all ends anyway. The Age of Darkness lasted for years and we still have a few to go, that and we still haven't had the Death Guard killing their navigators in the warp, the Space Wolves fighting the Alpha Legion, the Alpha Legion in general (since Legion was them 'siding' with Horus), and Magnus finally choosing a side.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

darkreever said:


> Whats your fucking hurry? Your probably going to be disappointed with how it all ends anyway. The Age of Darkness lasted for years and we still have a few to go, that and we still haven't had the Death Guard killing their navigators in the warp, the Space Wolves fighting the Alpha Legion, the Alpha Legion in general (since Legion was them 'siding' with Horus), and Magnus finally choosing a side.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ so much!
There is still SO MUCH they can cover, and when I look at a series I am enjoying(even if some are better than others), I can only wish for more, as opposed to less.


----------



## Stop Making Sense

Well according to BL's blog we should be getting a fair bit of Heresy this year:

Ten thousand years earlier, forces are gathering, each shepherded by their primarch… er, author… as battle lines are drawn. Nick Kyme, Chris Wraight, David Annandale, Guy Haley and Rob Sanders will all declare their allegiances on an eventful day in May.


----------



## Roninman

Bored aswell seeing shattered legions in so many books. They fighting their own little guerrilla war we already know it. Time to get back to main legions. Hoping to see Death guard novel.


----------



## Kalamoj

Stop Making Sense said:


> Well according to BL's blog we should be getting a fair bit of Heresy this year:
> 
> Ten thousand years earlier, forces are gathering, each shepherded by their primarch… er, author… as battle lines are drawn. Nick Kyme, Chris Wraight, David Annandale, Guy Haley and Rob Sanders will all declare their allegiances on an eventful day in May.


A new short story collection? Better than the insanely-priced LE novellas.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Kalamoj said:


> A new short story collection? Better than the insanely-priced LE novellas.


I agree. I've enjoyed all the short story compilations, yet most of the novellas have been shite.


----------



## Kalamoj

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I agree. I've enjoyed all the short story compilations, yet most of the novellas have been shite.


Same here. Only Aurelian and BotS was good.
And my dirty pleasure is SE, the mood of that book really caught me - too bad it's shitty story-wise.


----------



## HamsterExAstris

Kalamoj said:


> A new short story collection? Better than the insanely-priced LE novellas.


I look at those names, and wonder if it's going to be recycled material that hasn't hit print yet:

Nick Kyme: "The Gates of Terra"
Chris Wraight: "The Sigilite" (prose version)
David Annandale: probably new, since "Veritas Ferrum" is pretty short
Guy Haley: "Thief of Revelations" (prose version)
Rob Sanders: "Distance Echoes of Old Night"


----------



## KramFoot

HamsterExAstris said:


> I look at those names, and wonder if it's going to be recycled material that hasn't hit print yet:
> 
> Nick Kyme: "The Gates of Terra"
> Chris Wraight: "The Sigilite" (prose version)
> David Annandale: probably new, since "Veritas Ferrum" is pretty short
> Guy Haley: "Thief of Revelations" (prose version)
> Rob Sanders: "Distance Echoes of Old Night"


Change Nick Kyme's to Scorched Earth. Think it was May last year it was on sale?. And there's been rumours that Rob Sanders has been writing a LE novella called Cybernetica, a return to the civil war on Mars so won't be surprised if it's that.
Or they're all writing LE novellas. God help us all.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Not saying to hurry and get to the end, but please move it along. I believe Vengeful Spirit is the exception and continues the story. I'm on Angel Exterminatus and I really don't feel like reading Vulkan Lives. That book should have come out years ago.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras

"We're gonna need a bigger gun" :biggrin:

I like David's work so far, not sure he is ready for a full HH novel-tilt as of yet, but needs must it seems. Just how many more of the 'shattered legions' can be left? Not many and against xeno-dinosaurs... they'd be fooked. For me, after Vulkan Lives, I feel like the stories with those left over legionaries is done. Opinions?


----------



## KramFoot

Sequere_me_in_Tenebras said:


> "We're gonna need a bigger gun" :biggrin:
> 
> I like David's work so far, not sure he is ready for a full HH novel-tilt as of yet, but needs must it seems. Just how many more of the 'shattered legions' can be left? Not many and against xeno-dinosaurs... they'd be fooked. For me, after Vulkan Lives, I feel like the stories with those left over legionaries is done. Opinions?


Maybe not done yet. Think about it, we've really only had a couple of short stories focusing entirely on what the shattered legions are doing, and even then there's not been a lot of focus on the salamanders or iron hands. Apart from a couple of stories dealing with isolated squads( Vulkan Lives and Unremembered Empire).
I get the feeling that this is like Scars- a part of the heresy that's not had a lot of fluff on it finally getting the spotlight.


----------



## forkmaster

Why won't Dan and ADB touch the Alpha Legion? Dan I could understand, feeling been there, done that. Is ADB afraid that the preassure is too high? His small cameo-wise part of Alpharius in _Aurelian_ is great, and there he only says a few lines.


----------



## Anakwanar

Forkmaster


> His small cameo-wise part of Alpharius in Aurelian is great


Could you mention it - i read i t a long time ago and can't remember that AL was where?


----------



## Malus Darkblade

When Lorgar was talking to his brothers via holopict.


----------



## Stop Making Sense

A sneak peek at some more art for the Heresy: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/horus-heresy-art-preview.html

Sigismund?


----------



## Anakwanar

Sigismund from audio-drama 'Vengeance' - he is killing WB at Sol System


----------



## forkmaster

Anakwanar said:


> Forkmaster
> 
> 
> Could you mention it - i read i t a long time ago and can't remember that AL was where?


Well it's just the small lurking description. He didn't even say anything but the presence in the writing is awesomely good.


----------



## BlackGuard

Black Library is going to drag the Heresy out for a long as possible. Buckle up kiddos and just enjoy what you can.


----------



## HamsterExAstris

BlackGuard said:


> Black Library is going to drag the Heresy out for a long as possible. Buckle up kiddos and just enjoy what you can.


I remember back in the day when board game novel tie-ins would actually move the plot along. _BattleTech_, how I miss you.


----------



## Anakwanar

HamsterExAstris said:


> I remember back in the day when board game novel tie-ins would actually move the plot along. BattleTech, how I miss you


Bravo - just bravo :good: 

1) What are the BL novels today (esp.HH) - same POVs, same dialogs, same locations, semiplots, stupid super hero primarchs etc., at least at the last 10 HH books. :ireful2:

2) What is W40K today - except for the only re-readable and great stuff which is Gaunt Ghosts, Eisenhorn or Priests of Mars:

Worst bolter porn ever: White Scars (Hoare - aaaaa flying-cruising dreadnoughts  ); Death of Antagonis (Annandale - space sausage - planet grinder) ; Seventh Retribution (Assassin with the God Complex); LE Mephiston: Lord of Death (Statues, lanters, windows attacks - crazy mushhhroooommmmmssss); Commissar - cartoonish characters with stupid plot of seriousness to them - it's Hoare in his brightest moments, do you see the problem here BL? )

Novellas about exactly what - undestructible orcish trains?????????? 

3) Warhammer FB - setting is pretty dead - you could receive a fantastic Black Plaque trilogy or City of the damned uke: No future here - only Werner and Guymer could write here still. 

4) Abnett, Bowden, Wraight other business. Like, you know - not BL stuff. We will see a marvelous movie about the tree, green frog, raccoon and idiot in space - it is definitely marvelous uke: Or we will read about the walking Gothic hedgehog and will play a scary teenager in the flight suit running from a floppy dog (Alien Isolation) Ty Dan for all of this - in the meantime you could have written Interceptor city, Warmaster, sequel to Titanicus, Penitent new HH novel etc. etc. 
Bowden - where is 'Nightfall', where is 'Master of Mankind'? Your Deathwatch stories are hilarious - but where is 'Talon of Horus'????? Autumn release? Why? What happened - world has ended? You haven't payed your taxes well? It's a genestealer's plot?
Wraight - teaching students is an evil thing to do :victory: Write books with more attention to codexes (cough 'Blood of Asaheim' cough)

5) Rob Sanders - you are our only hope k:


----------



## darkreever

Are you kidding?

I imagine writing a single book isn't exactly a quick and easy task and your wondering why several authors, who have other commitments, haven't already gotten several of their future planned works done yet?


Though I'm sure you, apparently gods gift to warhammer fiction, can and should do better for all our sakes.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Anakwanar said:


> Bowden - where is 'Nightfall', where is 'Master of Mankind'? Your Deathwatch stories are hilarious - but where is 'Talon of Horus'????? Autumn release? Why? What happened - world has ended? You haven't payed your taxes well? It's a genestealer's plot?


It's Dembski-Bowden. Not "Bowden". And as difficult as it is to believe, no matter how many question marks you use, it doesn't make your attitude any more reasonable.

Maybe I'm busy. Maybe I'm writing other stuff. Maybe you're asking about stuff that's not supposed to be released for a long time, anyway. Maybe I don't have to justify anything to you. Maybe you could ask nicely instead of being a jackass. Or maybe I'm just watching Walking Dead binges on Netflix.



forkmaster said:


> Why won't Dan and ADB touch the Alpha Legion? Dan I could understand, feeling been there, done that. Is ADB afraid that the preassure is too high? His small cameo-wise part of Alpharius in _Aurelian_ is great, and there he only says a few lines.


For my part, it's not pressure. I mean, I'm writing a novel series about the 40K license's Antichrist, and my next HH novel is about the Emperor. Pressure's not a problem. I'm just not all that interested in the Alpha Legion as they're presented now. The Alpha Legion from the Index Astartes articles rocked my world, but the super-spy angle - the Legion of ultra-deceivers that never loses - is very popular, and I see why, but it's not for me.


----------



## KramFoot

I'd like to think that the Alpha Legion is being set up for a massive fall. Surely there's only so much they can juggle before they've lost all the balls. After all this is the Heresy- where hope comes to die and be replaced by faith in dark gods.


----------



## Anakwanar

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It's Dembski-Bowden. Not "Bowden". And as difficult as it is to believe, no matter how many question marks you use, it doesn't make your attitude any more reasonable.


Aaron i'm very sorry for my holeric friend, who uses my account to intimidate people and show zero patience on the matter.

Ukrainian fans love you, and through small minority of our fans (like 'Anakwanar') has zero tolerance for schedule, majority do know, that you are not a robot. 

Please be well and do as you wish. You are one of best authors we ever read. If it takes a year to write a masterpiece, then it takes a year =) 

As a penance for his aggravating assaults on you, my friend would be left without books from BL Live. It is a long road to teach a fan some manners and respect =)

Dead.Blue.Clown - you are the best Dead.Blue.Clown. The Eye see all =)


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Anakwanar said:


> Aaron i'm very sorry for my holeric friend, who uses my account to intimidate people and show zero patience on the matter.
> 
> Ukrainian fans love you, and through small minority of our fans (like 'Anakwanar') has zero tolerance for schedule, majority do know, that you are not a robot.
> 
> Please be well and do as you wish. You are one of best authors we ever read. If it takes a year to write a masterpiece, then it takes a year =)
> 
> As a penance for his aggravating assaults on you, my friend would be left without books from BL Live. It is a long road to teach a fan some manners and respect =)
> 
> Dead.Blue.Clown - you are the best Dead.Blue.Clown. The Eye see all =)


You're Ukranian? For some reason I thought we'd met at Games Day and you were that American guy who talked about the Sabbat Worlds and the Seattle Supersonics. Huh, my bad.

No harm, no foul, Anak. Don't sweat it.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For my part, it's not pressure. I mean, I'm writing a novel series about the 40K license's Antichrist, and my next HH novel is about the Emperor. Pressure's not a problem. I'm just not all that interested in the Alpha Legion as they're presented now. The Alpha Legion from the Index Astartes articles rocked my world, but the super-spy angle - the Legion of ultra-deceivers that never loses - is very popular, and I see why, but it's not for me.


I highly recommend you check out House of Cards.

In regards to the AL. How were they in the IA? I assumed they still retained their spy/ultra-deceiver image.

In any case, why not change them the way you see them if you aren't a fan of their current representation? Like how you reinvented the Night Lords.


----------



## Anakwanar

Oh yes Malus - House of Cards are truly awesome. Aaron could find a great level of inspiration for Abbies schemes, after watching this =)



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You're Ukranian? For some reason I thought we'd met at Games Day and you were that American guy who talked about the Sabbat Worlds and the Seattle Supersonics. Huh, my bad.


We'd met at BL Weekender 2013 - i made an interview with you, but the events in my country annihilated the possibility of me reviewing and compilating it. 

For that i'm very sorry. You know, we were protesting against tyranny, bandit regime and for ability to live as a free people =)

And before i forget - i still want the sector named =)


----------



## forkmaster

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For my part, it's not pressure. I mean, I'm writing a novel series about the 40K license's Antichrist, and my next HH novel is about the Emperor. Pressure's not a problem. I'm just not all that interested in the Alpha Legion as they're presented now. The Alpha Legion from the Index Astartes articles rocked my world, but the super-spy angle - the Legion of ultra-deceivers that never loses - is very popular, and I see why, but it's not for me.


Oh I see! It was not meant to be sounding douche-baggaery (because I apologize if the tone sounded like that). But I really thank you for the answer.


----------



## Paceyjg

Going back to an earlier point.. I for one would feel a bit cheated in the HH series was to suddenly accelerate to Terra and, say be completed within 10 books or so.

Its an epic tale and I want to continue to enjoy it unfold, as long as there is an end that makes the whole thing complete.

How many books/years would make this achievable?


----------



## Valrak

Just got back from the BL Live event, they had lots of art displayed - these two were my favorite:


----------



## forkmaster

Valrak said:


> Just got back from the BL Live event, they had lots of art displayed - these two were my favorite:


Imperial Fists getting pounded AGAIN? Seriously BL? Weren't you trying to leave that stereotype?!


----------



## darkreever

forkmaster said:


> Imperial Fists getting pounded AGAIN? Seriously BL? Weren't you trying to leave that stereotype?!


Yeah, that looks to be an artwork for the existing short story, The Crimson Fist. That would mean its the battle at Phal, where the Imperial Fists did quite a number on the Iron Warriors until they retreated back to Terra; then they took terrible losses.


----------



## HamsterExAstris

darkreever said:


> Yeah, that looks to be an artwork for the existing short story, The Crimson Fist.


Interesting. The ebook & audio standalone releases reuse the _Shadows of Treachery_ cover. Why would it need new art? A standalone print release?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

forkmaster said:


> Imperial Fists getting pounded AGAIN? Seriously BL? Weren't you trying to leave that stereotype?!


As _darkreever_ said, the Imperial Fists took a battering at Phall, yet it can still be considered a minor victory for them.

Besides, just because a piece of artwork shows one Imperial Fists Space Marine dying does not suddenly mean that the Imperial Fists have become 'whipping boys'. It's these kind of comments which make the 40k/BL fanbase out to be so deluded.



HamsterExAstris said:


> Interesting. The ebook & audio standalone releases reuse the _Shadows of Treachery_ cover. Why would it need new art? A standalone print release?


Not only that but the _Shadows of Treachery_ cover focussed on Phall and _Crimson Fist_ anyway. :laugh: 

Strange.


----------



## forkmaster

darkreever said:


> Yeah, that looks to be an artwork for the existing short story, The Crimson Fist. That would mean its the battle at Phal, where the Imperial Fists did quite a number on the Iron Warriors until they retreated back to Terra; then they took terrible losses.


Yeah I missed that bit. I thought it would be another story about them getting mauled.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Besides, just because a piece of artwork shows one Imperial Fists Space Marine dying does not suddenly mean that the Imperial Fists have become 'whipping boys'. It's these kind of comments which make the 40k/BL fanbase out to be so deluded.


Yeah it was me jumping to conclussions. My bad. I would say that's so far one of the best storys about the Imperial Fists.


----------



## Worldkiller

Besides, it makes sense in context for the Imperial Fists to be the ones getting massacred right now. Three loyalist legions have been out of the front lines for a while, another three are in Ultramar (after going through their own beatings) and another two are elsewhere. The Fists are the only ones really fighting right now and they're facing the entirety of the traitor forces.


----------



## navynerd1453

cool new covers...Any big news from the BL Live? I have looked all over but i cant find any news.
Thanks


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Worldkiller said:


> The Fists are the only ones really fighting right now and they're facing the entirety of the traitor forces.


Might be a slight exaggeration there. :laugh:


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Who/what chapter is the space marine in the first pic from?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Malus Darkblade said:


> Who/what chapter is the space marine in the first pic from?


I'm going to guess either Space Wolves or Night Lords.


LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade

His face looks too human.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Lord of the Night said:


> I'm going to guess either Space Wolves or Night Lords.


Pretty sure it's a SW. Braided hair, beard, and wolf skull on shoulder


----------



## MontytheMighty

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> The Alpha Legion from the Index Astartes articles rocked my world, but the super-spy angle - the Legion of ultra-deceivers that never loses - is very popular, and I see why, but it's not for me.


Do you not like what Dan has done with them or is it more a case of subsequent authours taking Dan's concept over the top?

I think the latter has definitely happened


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Who do you have in mind monty in regards to taking the AL over the top?


----------



## Angel of Blood

*Cough*Gav*Cough* Hang on, why am I even coughing. *GAV THORPE*. The other portrayals, like Wraight haven't been too bad really, but Thorpes version of them utterly ruined what Dan had made.

As for that first picture, it's almost certainly a Wolf. Talismans, wolf iconography, the whole wild look about him. Whose dead behind him though, looks purple or possibly blue. Alpha Legion I'm thinking.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Malus Darkblade said:


> Who do you have in mind monty in regards to taking the AL over the top?


_Long Games of Carcharias_


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Angel of Blood said:


> *Cough*Gav*Cough* Hang on, why am I even coughing. *GAV THORPE*. The other portrayals, like Wraight haven't been too bad really, but Thorpes version of them utterly ruined what Dan had made.
> 
> As for that first picture, it's almost certainly a Wolf. Talismans, wolf iconography, the whole wild look about him. Whose dead behind him though, looks purple or possibly blue. Alpha Legion I'm thinking.


Don't forget Andy Hoare.

@Monty: why is it so hard to come to terms with the fact that the AL wiped out a chapter over the course of centuries, starting with recruits before they even left on the black ships? It's in the codex, Rob Sanders just elaborated.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos

Malus Darkblade said:


> Who/what chapter is the space marine in the first pic from?


I read on some blogspot that the SW character is supposed to be Bjorn, before the whole Dread entombment.



HamsterExAstris said:


> Interesting. The ebook & audio standalone releases reuse the _Shadows of Treachery_ cover. Why would it need new art? A standalone print release?


This is what I was thinking, but it makes no sense to me lol


----------



## Valrak

Angel of Blood said:


> *Cough*Gav*Cough* Hang on, why am I even coughing. *GAV THORPE*. The other portrayals, like Wraight haven't been too bad really, but Thorpes version of them utterly ruined what Dan had made.
> 
> As for that first picture, it's almost certainly a Wolf. Talismans, wolf iconography, the whole wild look about him. Whose dead behind him though, looks purple or possibly blue. Alpha Legion I'm thinking.


It's Bjorn and those are dead Alpha Legion


----------



## Lord of the Night

MontytheMighty said:


> _Long Games of Carcharias_


Your kidding right? That story is excellent, it shows exactly why the Alpha Legion are dangerous, what makes them such a different and deadly enemy to face and how devastating their method of warfare is when it goes according to plan.


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

News from BL Live - already done and posted on Bolthole by Shaggy :grin: It was a great event - even if it had less info on new releases and actually new books to buy. 

Sons Of Horus Q&A (Graham McNeill).
What is GMc currently working on? About 2/3rds way through "Gods Of Mars", third in the "... Of Mars" trilogy. Should be finished in 3-4 weeks. The whole story arc is your classic 'quest', only when they actually find the treasure, they're probably going to wish they hadn't...

GMc is getting married in May (BIG CONGRATULATIONS, MR MCNEILL!) so his whole schedule has been somewhat disrupted. From what he said, I infer that there's going to be a bit of a gap in his writing (understandable).

Talked a bit about Vengeful Spirit (VS) - Horus finally getting stuck in, not just standing back, plotting evil and twirling his moustaches - after all, it's his name over the door.

In July (probably) GMc will start writing "Crimson King" - sequel to "A Thousand Sons", novel length.

Q: Who would you like to write about that you haven't so far?
A: "Not sure - I've done almost all of them!" Then.. Lion El'Jonson (Dark Angels were GMc's first army as a kid). But Dan Abnett & Gav Thorpe are doing good stuff, so doesn't really want to muddy the waters much.

Q: When is the next Uriel Ventris novel coming out and where is the story arc going?
A: Was discussing this with the editors last week. "Swords Of Calth" is the next project (presumably meaning after "Crimson King") for around the end of the year (start date? finish date? not sure) - release for next summer?
No details about the story or overall arc.

Q: The corruption of the Sons Of Horus (SOH) is more subtle than that of other traitor legions - where are you going with it?
A: Horus has been (at least in his mind) corrupted 'rationally' - he's still in control (or believes he is) - feels that it came from him. In VS, the SOH get a number of warriors similar to the Gal Vorbak of the Word Bearers, just not quite as outlandish in appearance. The corruption of the SOH isn't one big step, but lots of little ones. This is a weapon to use, this is a tool to employ, all rational choices, this and this and this... then only at the end is there the realisation that all has changed in the legion. At the end of VS, Horus is realising this.

Q: What drew you to writing Iron Warriors (IW)?
A: A fascination with siege warfare. All of the different aspects of it... storming actions, mining, lulls in battle (a siege is a mix of action and inaction), small stories & acts of individual heroism within the bigger picture - interesting to write. Specifically mentioned reading David Gemmell books early on - the first DG book he read was "Waylander", but then "Legend" - which has epic siege. Also read "Fire And Stone" by Christopher Duffy, factual book about the science of sieges (Vauban forts etc). GMc likes IW for their bitter & twisted outlook, but not overtly chaotic in nature. They have a great sense of injustice, that they've been wronged. GMc likes to write heroic stories/characters ("who doesn't?"), but it makes a nice change to go all bitter & twisted every now & then. It's cathartic - and fun to write.

Q: How will the siegecraft of the Iron Warriors change (and get more chaotic?) by the time of the Siege Of Terra?
A: It's already changing... some chaos machines being used in "Angel Exterminatus" (AE). Also, IW are gradually getting more bloodthirsty & uncaring of the fates of mortals. in AE, Perturabo still has some recognition of the existence of mortals... by Terra, that won't be the case. IW are going to take chaos & make it more mechanistic... it's their cold & calculating mindset, more about numbers than mindless frenzy.

Q: In AE, who did GMc root for - Perturabo or Fulgrim?
A: Easy - Perturabo. GMc enjoyed writing Fulgtim's descent, but by AE he's really disliking the guy. AE was originally intended to be the direct sequel to "Fulgrim", all about the EC & their primarch - but when he started writing it, he found that it was becoming Perturabo's book. Interesting thing about Perturabo - his biggest flaw is what is normally considered a virtue - his word is iron, he NEVER breaks it. Until he did, razing Olympia & by association, breaking his word & his links to the Emperor. Perturabo swore his allegiance to Horus because Horus showed understanding (faked?) whereas Perturabo was sure that the Emperor wouldn't. Perturabo was a blank canvas, and everything after that is writing his new direction. Back to Fulgrim - got a lot of beatings in AE because GMc getting to dislike him. But not finished with the EC yet... still plenty more depravities for them to try - need to be less obvious ones, bored with previous excesses. Bit of speculation as to what these could be - making battles more theatrical? (GMc joke - "Terra : The Musical"!).

Discussion on pre-Heresy stuff. GMc originally thought about doing a novella on Ullanor - but it's way too big a story. Could do a novella about the final assault on the Ork chieftan, but doing that could diminish any future novel(s) about Ullanor - the ending's already been written! But would like to write some pre-Heresy Emperor & Horus action.

When writing "False Gods", GMc was reading "Horus Rising" and really liked the way that he was forgetting that Horus becomes a bad guy - because he started off so good. Horus becomes evil, but nice to remind himself sometimes of the tragedy of his fall, that he was good once - still part of GMc wishes it hadn't happened (my note - don't we all? Every time I re-read the first couple of HH books - and some of the later ones - I still wish in some ways it had stayed with the 'golden age' route).

Q: Writing about the Thunder Warriors - why and what's next?
A: Originally had just intended to insert them as just some big gene-forged thugs, an irrelevant remnant, sort of throwaway bit-part types. But as he was writing "The Outcast "Dead", grew to want to see more of them.
What sparked it all off was that it was never originally stated what happened to them all. A whole army of genetic warriors just vanish after the last battle? Not going to happen. Discussion about the Emperor building in a genetic kill-switch & how the Thunder Warriors obviously wouldn't be happy about that if they knew. Analogue - the Astartes wondering later on what would happen to them when the Crusade was over and there was no more war. Will the Emperor do the same to us? That's part of the seed of Horus' doubts (as per his 'confession' to Petronella in "False Gods"). Did Horus become more than the Emperor intended? (as in, not just a leader of warriors).
The Thunder Warriors are a ticking time-bomb... we WILL see them again, but it may be a way off. What GMc has in mind for them may well involve a fair bit of pathos.

Q: Is writing HH easier/more free than 40K?
A: Yes and no. Yes, because HH is largely a blank canvas, only a few major events already described, lots of gaps to fill. No, because of the existing continuity that they are building around. When the HH books first started, there wasn't much planning - now there is. Example given of big wall-chart at meetings, all the different story/character threads being shown - very confusing. Example - lots of different threads leading to the Imperium Secundus arc, very tangled.
HH forces writers to 'up their game'... makes them feel that they want it to be special, better than 40k.

Q: Is it harder to write about the primarchs knowing what happens later?
A: No, makes it easier - they know the ending, just have to write the journey. Perturabo becoming bitter & twisted, Angron going from sympathetic character to frothing maniac. But also yes... makes it harder to write bad things happening to a character than author has grown to like.

Q: What would any surviving/missing loyalist primarchs think of the 40k universe?
A: They'd be horrified.
Q: Would this start off a new 'heresy'? (as in, primarchs fighting against the religious forces of the Emperor?)
A: Probably... would likely head for Terra to tear it all down & start again. Ultramar - rebuild the Five Hundred Worlds?

Q: Is there any character you'd like to kill, but can't?
A: What, like Erebus? (universal laughter). Yes, Erebus... never get tired of punching that face. "Oh, wait a minute - he hasn't got one!" (laughter). A lot of the EC - Julius Kaesorian? - never liked him.

Q: Is there any rivalry between HH authors?
A: "MONKEY KNIFE FIGHTS!" A lot of the authors are likely to be going to the gym in the run-up to the Siege Of Terra story arc being written (much laughter).


----------



## Anakwanar

Next part:
The Great Wolf Q&A (Chris Wraight).

CW was initially very nervous about writing "Battle Of The Fang" - was unsure he'd get the Space Wolves (SW) right - possibly the most written-about chapter? Willam King etc novels? Then again, maybe that's the Ultramarines. Fascinating doing SW - steep learning curve.
Also was interested in doing the Thousand Sons.
Would definitely like to write more White Scars (WS) - very different to SW in that there's a lot less baggage, almost no coverage so far in HH or 40k - an open playing field. Still open on how to do the differences between the WS in HH and 40k.
CW has written a short story for WS directly following on from "Scars".
Has chatted about writing "Scars 2" (joke - "Scabs") - there is definitely more for him to do on the Khan. Some bits were deliberately put into "Scars" as seeds for future WS stuff.
(Note: I may have got some of this next bit wrong, because I've not read "Blood Of Asaheim" (BoA) yet!).
One of the characters in BoA was in the Deathwatch - speculation: more coming about his time in the Deathwatch? Maybe. Would like to do something standalone about Onyx Squad - novel, novella, short story, whatever.

Q: Is it difficult writing about primarchs?
A: It's great fun. CW thinks that the whole HH series is/should be primarily about the primarchs... fundamentally, it's a family dispute. Everything the Astartes do and are (genes, methods, etc) comes from the primarchs. Eg: Argel Tal in "The First Heretic" reflecting on how the whole legion was turning along with Lorgar.
CW's favourite scene in "Scars" is 4 of the primarchs chatting together at the Triumph at Ullanor. "But yes - writing primarchs is hard".

Q: Will we see more of the space battle at Chondax between SW and the Alpha Legion?
A: The battle was changed from the original telling in "Visions Of Heresy" - there, the Khan refused Russ' request, wouldn't fight and went straight to Terra. CW thought that was wrong. The problem with writing the loyalist legions is that they're always reacting, always being taken by surprise - CW wanted to show the Khan taking the initiative (at which he's probably the best amongst the primarchs).
The battle WILL be revisited in some way, not decided how/when yet.

Q: Has CW been involved in the Forge World books?
A: Not yet. CW sees himself as a "new boy" in HH... plus it's not yet time to put SW or WS in the Forge World HH books. There will obviously be a Prospero book. There's a lot more discussion in HH now about continuity than when the series was first started.

Q: Any plans to do more Iron Hands (IH)? (in 40k or HH)
A: Only so much time... would like to, but doesn't know. May write some short stories. CW likes IH because all of their clans are different (my note - don't see that myself, but there you go!). CW talked about their 'the flesh is weak' mindset being a misunderstanding of their primarch's views. Would like to explore their psychology more.

Q: Is there any area of Warhammer Fantasy that you would like to do?
A: CW is currently writing an Empire book, involving (amongst others) Ludwig Schwarzhelm. Nick Kyme is currently writing the 3rd in the "War Of Vengeance" series (called "Elfdoom") - CW will write the 4th. CW commented that he was pleasantly surprised that people were asking about Warhammer Fantasy.

Q: Didn't hear the question - something about research.
A: 40k is very detail heavy. CW doesn't have a gaming background, which can be a disadvantage (not having lots of backstory detail in his head) but also means no baggage - maybe offers a different perspective. So he does lots of research. Says that 40k draws heavily on the real world (eg: SW are 'space Norse' - mentioned that Dan Abnett did loads of research for "Prospero Burns"). CW has tried to get some level of immersion into Viking culture, but his schedule is very demanding - not enough time.

Q: How long did you spend in Mongolia researching "Scars"? (laughter)
A: Apparently there's some sort of Mongol/Genghis Khan anniversary around this time. CW has been reading "Genghis" by John Grey. Also getting into falconry - the whole "Warhawk" concept.. Kazakh eagle hunters, big birds.

Mentioned that Dan Abnett's "Little Horus" short story was the first sighting of WS in HH (my note - actually, he's wrong - "Descent Of Angels").
WS fly far out, everyone loses track of them, but they always come back. SW will always take the most direct route to the objective, but WS are much less direct. Stems from differences in homeworld? Fenris is deathworld, the culture is all about survival, no time for much else. Chogoris is different... you get lots of different cultures across a planet, the Khan swept across & united the world, resulted in a melding of cultures.

Q: Would you like to write more about Bjorn (the Fell-Handed)?
A: Yes. CW likes the contrast between the living Bjorn and the dreadnought - intends to show more progression of the character. CW would love to tell the story about how Russ abandoned the chapter & left Bjorn holding the bag.

Q: Are there any events for WS or SW that you'd like to write?
A: Bjorn & Russ, as above. Is writing a novella called "The Hunt For Magnus", prequel to BOTF... explain why most of the chapter hared off based on very little information.

CW thinks that the Space Wolves are the most written-about chapter - although could that be the Ultramarines?- possibly not, they're featured in other novels, like "The Emperor's Gift" (TEG).
CW loved Dan Abnett's re-imagining of SW... sorry, "The Rout". Amazing reboot. Liked the depiction of them being honourable in TEG. "Ahriman : Sorceror" includes SW, CW likes John French's take on them.

"Stormcaller" is a direct follow-on from BoA, and increases the scope (BoA was about one pack - "Stormcaller" will be about more). Will include Death Guard.

Q: After writing "Wrath Of Iron", would you like to look at the IH psychology in HH?
A: IH are involved in several strands in HH - Imperium Secundus, the Shattered Legions, and will see more of them in the war in the Sol system.
The IH character in "Scars" - wanted a contrast with the Salamanders (who were more focussed and with a sense of duty, rather than revenge).CW thinks that psychologically-speaking, the Salamanders are the epitome of Astartes. The next HH novel "The Damnation Of Pythos" about the Shattered Legions will feature lots of IH.
CW thinks that some of the loyalist legions are in some ways more troubling than some of the traitor legions. Example - the Thousand Sons have very high ideals, but end up on the wrong side... IH are on the right side, but they are certainly not 'good guys'.

Q: Any plans to do more about the SW squads sent out on primarch-sitting duty?
A: Not immediately... there's not going to be any more HH from CW for a while, his schedule is too crowded. Also, he's more interested in SW as a fighting force than as 'primarch police'. Difficult warp travel makes the whole idea harder (and the Ruinstorm makes it harder still). CW thinks that the idea has been covered enough anyway.

Q: Any plans to do more Malcador? (after "The Sigillite" audio)
A: CW isn't sure that audio was the right intro for Malcador. We've not seen how tough he is (survived Lorgar clobbering him in TFH) but he is still essentially mortal. CW feels sorry for him - has a bad time in HH, and his eventual fate is horrific.
CW wants to explore the decision on Nikea. Why did they de-fang themselves when the Emperor at least (and Malcador?) knew what was out there? Was it to avoid going down the same road as the Eldar? Malcador is at the heart of this, and CW wants to get deeper into that.

Q: Which primarch would win in a one-on-one fight? (I didn't hear the question properly - might have asked who would win if it was <insert primarch> vs Khan)
A: Depends on the type of fight - what's the objective (eg: Angron vs Russ in "Betrayer" - who won? Both?). Joke - the Khan will always win.

OK, that's some of the notes... plenty more to come, but will have to wait until later.


----------



## Anakwanar

Part 3 

Forgefather Q&A (Nick Kyme).

(One of the attendees decided to leave fairly early on in this session, due to not having read "Vulkan Lives" (VL) - despite Nick Kyme promising to keep it as spoiler-light as possible. All credit to NK who really, really did try to keep the guy there.)

Q: What have you got against Vulkan? (much laughter)
A: Nothing. The plan was to put him completely through the wringer - only through adversity do you know who you are (my note - Nietzsche?). A whole set of trials - physical, psychological, spiritual - part of his journey.

Q: How did you come up with the torture methods?
A: Joke - watched all of the Saw films! The point was to attack him on the psychological level. How to hurt him the most? Not physical (still hurts him, of course, but that's the easiest for him to withstand) - different pressure points.

Q: How much collaboration between you & Dan Abnett on VL and Unremember Empire (UE)?
A: None - Vulkan is mine, all mine! (laughter). Seriously - lots, in all areas. A lot of links between the two books... like between "Know No Fear" & Betrayer, or between "A Thousand Sons" and "Prospero Burns". UE & VL similar in that regard.

Q: The Cabal appear to have a sudden hard-on (questioner's words! :lol: ) for Vulkan. And after HH, he's disappeared, not dead. Will they still be after him in 40k?
A: Depends on what happens to the Cabal! <Eldrad Ulthuan is mentioned by someone in the audience> - yes, but he's not a member of the cabal, he's got a different agenda. And he endures longer than the Cabal (my note - that looks like a spoiler for what might be about to happen to the Cabal... not that we couldn't really see it coming).
Q: Will we see more of the Cabal and/or their agents later on in HH?
A: Probably.
A question was raised about whether the Salamanders would (later on) decide to hunt down the Cabal for their actions towards their primarch. NK isn't convinced that the Salamanders would be bothered with them... they'll have more important things to worry about. But we will see more of the Cabal & their dealings re Vulkan later on.

Q: What are you working on now?
A: Just finished "Rebirth" (40k Salamanders). Some HH Salamanders stuff coming up, post-UE. Bunch of short stories, having a bit of a rest between novels. NK says it's hard to juggle a full-time job and write novels as well - evenings and weekends - says that writing shorts energises him a bit.

Q: What do you read?
A: Mainly crime fiction. A lot of the John Connelly "Charlie Parker" novels, some classics... not much SF or fantasy. Advice for budding writers... read lots, from all sorts of different genres.

Q: Is there anything that has been written in HH which makes you say "I wouldn't have done it like that"?
A: Not going to answer that, not fair on the other writers. There are some things he'd have done differently, but any author could say that about anything, and 'different' doesn't necessarily mean 'better' even with hindsight.
Mentioned a couple of Dan Abnett HH novels... "Legion" and "Prospero Burns" both introduced new stuff and twists - NK really liked them. Then went on to mention "Know No Fear"... said that he struggled with reading it at first, until about Chapter Four, when the writing style sort of clicked with him. Said he was a bit nervous about the thought of sending back an entire Dan Abnett novel to be re-written! (laughter)

*NOTE* : I can't remember who said this or in what session... but it was mentioned that a lot of people don't bother to read the acknowledgements in a novel ("I'd like to thank...") - but authors absolutely live for mentions like that. Peer praise.
This bit just reminded me of that...

Q: How are books allocated?
A: "Fistfights!" (joke). NK said he was fortunate... nobody gave a **** about the Salamanders, that gave him an opening (semi-joke).
[Apologies... I kind of faded out a bit at this point... all I remember of the next couple of minutes is a joke about making an audiobook featuring the Sisters Of Silence - no dialogue!]

They're trying to 'break up' the legions a bit, have them spread out all over the place, rather than it just be the whole legion following their primarch around. That gives more opportunities for other writers to get stuck in.
When it came to "Know No Fear", everyone was expecting Graham McNeill to do the Ultramarines, but he was already busy. Dan Abnett was ready for a new book, so he took it on - KNF & the whole Calth thing had to be the next bit written. GMc wanted to, but couldn't. Cried a bit (joke).

Q: What's your relationship as a writer with the editors, being an editor yourself.
A: NK says that it's much harder - he has to jump through more hoops.

Q: With so much HH material now out there, are HH books getting harder to write/edit?
A: Have to limit re-reading to selected works (those most closely linked to the project) and then rely upon The Continuity Goblin (Laurie Goulding) to fill in the gaps. For VL, NK re-read "Legion", "Fulgrim" & KNF.

Q: Having almost destroyed Nocturne in 40k, what are you going to do next?
A: Go bigger! <laughs>. Seriously - shift focus, make the scope smaller, concentrate more upon developing characters. No scenes on Nocturne in the 1st book of the new trilogy.

Q: Why did Vulkan slip into obscurity after HH? Especially as he had close links with his people on Nocturne?
A: Vulkan wants a simple life. Also, same reason as breaking up the legions - too much power in one place, in one pair of hands. Plus, given the state he was seen as in UE, maybe he feels it would be better if he was out of the way.

Q: Are you going to write any more books with Dwarfs?
A: Yes, the 3rd book in the War Of Vengeance series in Time Of Legends - called "Elfdoom"

Q: Where do you get your inspiration from when writing the Salamanders?
A: Making it up as I go along! Draw a lot of it from existing lore... including, believe it or not, an African baby names website! (also adding 'an' or 'ion' onto the end of modern-ish names can work.) Researched blacksmithing a fair bit, played Fable 2 a lot, read some military history and some 40k rulebooks.

Q: Which traitor legion would you like to write about and why?
A: NK mentions that he has a cool idea for Fulgrim & EC that he might pitch to Laurie. But... Death Guard - there's a lot that could be done with them before their fall to Nurgle in the warp. NK sees Mortarion as Horus' right-hand man... all of the other primarchs are too nuts, frenzied or otherwise untrustworthy.

Random bits:-
There will definitely be more Iron Hands stuff coming. Mentioned Ferrus as being "headstrong - but neck weak!" (laughter)

NK mentioned an HH anthology due out soon (May?) called (I think) "Sedition's Gate"... he's got a story in there, but damned if I can remember what he said it was about!

I asked a question (but as I was paying more attention to the answer, I didn't write down what he said, so only remember a bit of it - d'oh!):-
Q: With the precedent already being set in BOTF & Mortarion's Heart (audio) of having (traitor) primarchs appearing well after the HH, given that Vulkan appears to be immortal, do you plan to write him into a 40k offering?
A: And I don't really remember what NK said, but the general gist of it was... don't rule it out.


----------



## Anakwanar

Part 4:

The Remembrancers Speak Q&A (Chris Wraight, Gav Thorpe, Graham McNeill & Nick Kyme).

Q: What's next with Corax?
A: Another novella "Corax : Ravenlord" coming soon, continues the story from "Corax : Soulforge". More about the guerrilla war vs Horus - refusing to accept that the traitors will definitely reach Terra. Horus has been testing the waters with the Emperor's Children, World Eaters etc... now unleashing the Sons Of Horus. The Raven Guard are setting out to stop that, or at the very least slow Horus down, make life as difficult as possible for him (one reason why it took Horus 7 years to reach Terra).

Q: Anything about the two missing primarchs?
A: NO!!!

Q: Anything on the Death Guard before their conversion to Nurgle in the warp? Any more Garro?
A: Yes to both. "Vengeful Spirit" for the first - DG fighting next to SOH - and there will be some DG vs Dark Angels (I think someone mentioned Corteswain vs Typhon? - I may have got the DA character's name wrong)

Q: Didn't hear the question properly - something about killing off heroes.
A: Loken in VS is broken. GMc is OK with killing heroes if there's a good reason... the more of a problem he personally has with it, the more as an author he wants to do it. CW says that death is often not the worst fate for a hero... falling into corruption? GT says that he likes killing heroes... pointed out that he'd written the Last Chancers novels! NK says that he just does it over & over again (Vulkan). Nobody gets a free pass...

Q: What's coming for relatively-untouched legions?
A: Lots of touching! (oo-err! - joke). GMc says that the EC are on the way! Seriously... the DA have some coming. CW says that the WS come late to the party & turn up relatively intact. All of this (losses, damage, etc) changes the relative influence between the primarchs (or at least the perception of it). GMc says that the SW getting hammered at Prospero changes the way that Russ acts (see beginning of VS).

Q: Any more insight into the internal workings of the Alpha Legion?
A: CW says that he deliberately gave us no AL POV in "Scars" - they are unknowable, wanted to keep the mystery. NK says that there is a plan to show them as more traditional battlefield Astartes - much more than just covert ops types, saboteurs etc - but still with their own character. There is Forge World stuff on AL coming up.

[Aside : In one of the breaks I had a quick word with Graeme Lyons, and asked him about forthcoming Forge World books... the 3rd one is going to be the rest of the story of Isstvan V, including the legions there who haven't yet been covered (so that's Raven Guard & Alpha legion then). After that... there will be a Prospero book, of course. Also said that one of them will also contain a segment for the Imperial Fists (I think it was their big dukaroo with the Iron Warriors, but not sure)). ]

Q: Are the DA going to feature more in HH?
A: GT - yes. Showing the Lion as a kingmaker? (Imperium Secundus). Also will have a focus on the relationship between the Lion and Russ. Also - the Lions is one of the best strategists amongst the primarchs - got to have him involved somewhere.

Q: Any thoughts/spoilers/hints about upcoming Forge World stuff?
A: Some awesome Dark Mechanicus stuff coming. Sicarius, Fire Raptors. The panel like the crossover stuff between Forge World and Black Library - runs both ways (and they get too see & play with lots of cool stuff before anyone else!).

Q: Anything more about the two forgotten legions? (general noises of derision from the audience)
A: Who??

Q: Will we have more about Thiel?
A: NK says that Thiel is regarded as a 'milestone character', too important to drop - is sure there'll be more about him.

Q: Do you put your own personality into any characters?
A: NK - well, I'm not going to test to see if I'm immortal! But yes - some. Panel point out at the fact that CW is obviously either the wild & frothing Angron or the wild Khan! (as he's the quietest one up there!). GMc jokes that he is all Fulgrim. 

Not sure where exactly this came in , but GMc says that he & James Swallow are kicking around the idea of doing more about the survivors of Isstvan III (eg: Ancient Rylanor) - GMc deliberately left that thread open.

Q: How do you maintain interest in a character after he's fallen to Chaos?
A: GMc - Fulgrim didn't struggle, just dived straight in, Magnus doesn't believe that he's fallen, Perturabo is still trying to remain an independent person. There are all sorts of levels of 'fall', allowing the exploration of several different types.

Q: Anything more about Oll Persson's journey?
A: You'll have to ask Dan Abnett! (laughter). Graeme Lyons chips in with - yes, he will return, but not as expected.

Q: Will we have any non-legion-perspective books?
A: That's hard, the whole HH is mainly an inter-legion war. Both "Legion" and "The Outcast Dead" (my note - and "Nemesis"!) were largely Astartes-free, but still had some. There may be a book with more of a mortal focus, but will inevitably have some legion stuff. GL mentioned Mars- will definitely come back to the conflict there.

Q: Is it a conscious choice to leave the Emperor out of stories?
A: Yes - it's very hard to do him right, he's just such a powerful and fundamental character. But we will be seeing more of the Emperor and the stuff in the Palace 'basement' - Aaron Dembski-Bowden's next HH contribution? GMc mentioned his 10k-word story "Wolf Of Ash & Fire" - the Emperor & Horus fighting side-by-side.

Q: Where will BL go next once HH ends?
A: Lots of choices - the Scouring, the Age of Unity, etc. NK - possibly go back to add more bits to specific parts of HH. But the end of the HH is a long way off yet and more keeps getting added. They'll carry on as long as they have stories to tell.


----------



## Anakwanar

Also Counter is such a lovely fella - it was great to see him. And Rob Sanders next AL short story will be coming soon - probably at HH weekender :biggrin:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Thanks _Anakwanar_, some interesting notes. 



Anakwanar said:


> But... Death Guard - there's a lot that could be done with them before their fall to Nurgle in the warp. NK sees Mortarion as Horus' right-hand man... all of the other primarchs are too nuts, frenzied or otherwise untrustworthy.


Although I'm loathe to see Kyme get near that particular story, it's an interesting angle to see Mortarion as Horus' right-hand man... That would be interesting to explore. The post-Isstvan politics of the traitor Primarchs would be fascinating to see. 



Anakwanar said:


> Q: Any more insight into the internal workings of the Alpha Legion?
> A: CW says that he deliberately gave us no AL POV in "Scars" - they are unknowable, wanted to keep the mystery. NK says that there is a plan to show them as more traditional battlefield Astartes - much more than just covert ops types, saboteurs etc - but still with their own character. There is Forge World stuff on AL coming up.


Thank god that there is a plan to show them as more 'traditional battlefield' Space Marines, hopefully this may be the start of the salvaging of the Alpha's portrayals. I'm very much looking forward to Forgeworld's take on them.


----------



## theurge33

Ankwannar....thanks for the notes, exciting stuff!!


----------



## Lord of the Night

theurge33 said:


> Ankwannar....thanks for the notes, exciting stuff!!


Should thank Shaggy from the Bolthole since they are his notes.

http://www.thebolthole.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3024&start=20

You really should source that stuff Anakwanar. Only fair to give credit where credit is due.


LotN


----------



## Stop Making Sense

He did mention Bolthole but still gave the impression they were his. Still thankful that he took the time to post it.


----------



## Anakwanar

Guys - i just re-posted this from Bolthole. It was done by Shaggy - lets thank him - as i mentioned.
Anyway it was a cool event - i could write this myself, but Shaggies account on the event is quite awesome - so why change the good stuff :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Anakwanar said:


> Guys - i just re-posted this from Bolthole. It was done by Shaggy - lets thank him - as i mentioned.


Well, not till your edit today you didn't. Regardless, cheers for his info all the same, shame Abnett and ADB weren't present though.


----------

